# Newbie considering move to GDL



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

I have thought very hard about where I would like to move and decided on the GDL area. I would like to be close to the city, but hate the stories of the air quality.  I am 30 and have two young daughters (no custody issues). I plan to visit this summer to look at property and would like to get everything in order.
My biggest concern at this time, is where should I stay and what areas would be recommended to live? Money is not going to be too much of an issue, but safety is! I speak no Spanish, but have every intention of learning it. 

To live: I would like an area with some land and a pool (or the possibility of putting one in). I also want to have an area where my daughters will have playmates. I want to escape the air pollution issues, but not be too far out that daily trips into the city would not be feasible.

To visit: I am fairly open but would prefer a house with access to a pool. I would like to stay at least a couple months, so I figure a hotel is sort of out. 

Suggestions? I've read through lots of threads on here and would love to get everyone's opinion!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 
Have you visited Guadalajara before? It is a huge metropolitan area of some six million, or more and offers such a huge variety of options that the choices may be overwhelming. Land? Are you a millionaire? Even finding a place with a large yard and a pool will be fairly expensive. Are you interested in renting or purchasing? Do you have employment, or some other reason, to locate in Guadalajara proper, or adjacent Zapopan, Tlaquepaque, Lake Chapala area, etc? The pollution does affect certain areas more than others, especially with the winter (Dec-Jan) inversions. The Lake Chapala area is not affected, as it is on the upwind side of Guadalajara and there are mountains in between. There are children everywhere and your own will soon make friends and become fluent in Spanish, almost instantly. You'll have to work to keep up.
I would suggest that you use Google to research "real estate in Guadalajara, Mexico" or "Bienes raices en Guadalajara, Mexico". You can also access the various newspapers (periodicos) in the area and get a feel for what is available in the classifieds. If the nearby Lake Chapala area is an option, there are many agencies in Chapala and Ajijic with online resources.
Hope that helps.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for your response.

I have never been to GDL before. That's why I am visiting this summer to see if my research has been valid.  I do plan on maintaining my residences here in the states, but I believe that GDL will likely become our primary residence. I plan on renting until I can find an appropriate purchase...and I realize that I probably want to try it out for a year before making a purchase, however, I am open and if the right opportunity comes along... I do not have employment there, but that will not really be a concern as I am planning on living a somewhat retired lifestyle. I have a MS in Ed and Psych and may consider teaching, but will not require employment. I have been looking at properties via the Internet for about 5 months and have been leaning towards La Florista and have found a house in San Antonio Tlay that I really like...but this is simply online so I consider them more as starting points. I found one property on craigslist in Jocotepec that I think would be wonderful, but I have also been told that prices are higher on craigslist and online than they are when you are down there. I want land because my daughter wants horses and I would like to be close to the city because she wants to take ice skating lessons. My needs are more simple...just peace, quiet, and a good climate ...however, I do need to cater to their desires. The horses can be stabled (or rented, it looks like) so I am not absolutely in need of too much land, but a decent sized yard is a must because we will be bringing our two dogs. 
My 4 year old already is up on me in regards to Spanish. I got her Hooked on Spanish to see how easily she would pick it up and now she says stuff and I have no idea what she is saying!  I purchased 3 different software programs for myself, so hopefully I will soon be able to at least get the jist. 
Right now I am really just seeking opinions so when I do get there, I am not too overwhelmed and do not miss out on the better opportunities.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, it is impossible to keep up with the little kids who still have their minds open to language; it makes no difference to them, how many or how fast. They just soak it up. I once watched in amazement, in the Middle East, as a five year old boy stood in the center of a group of adults, including many of his mixed-language relatives and other folks, translating some five languages simultaneously and with accuracy, depending upon the speaker-listener's needs. I'm still jealous!
It seems you are doing your homework well and are definitely ready for a familiarization trip. Guadalajara is a fine city with lots of university presence, and life at 'Lakeside' is hard to beat. You'll be quite busy exploring and learning.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Aschenputtel:

From what you describe as the property you think you are seeking, I may have just the place for you. It is not on the market yet but may be this summer. If so, it will be on the market for sale by owner who just happens to be me and my wife. We have two homes in Mexico including this one in Ajijic we purchased nine years ago and one we refurbished in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas back in 2006. We´ re considering moving full time to Southern Mexico after this coming summer and either renting of selling the Ajijic house. Some details:

LOCATION: West Ajijic in the village on a quiet,beautiful, tree-lined street reminiscent of the La Floresta neighborhood in Eastern Ajijic to which you are attracted. Certainly the nicest neghborhood in West Ajijic. A couple of houses from the lake with easy access to extensive lakefront walking areas. Zero air pollution. Immediate access to local and inter-city bus lines. 
PROPERTY: A large two bedroom home convertible to three bedrooms if so desired on an unusually (for Ajijic) large 1/3 acre lot with an extensive mature garden first developed in the early 1970s with beautiful mature trees including several highly productive, mature citrus trees. Large in-ground swimming pool in the midst of this splendid garden. Secure carport parking for two cars. Magnificent greenery in almost constant flower. This home is located on what was once two lots so the property is unusually large for the area.

We flipped over the wonderful garden on this property when we first saw it which is the reason we bought the house immediately back in 2001. Since purchasing the place we have added a major wing we use as a den and we just this year completely renovated the kitchen. 

The problem is that we are finding it a bit burdensome to maintain two residences 1,500 kilometers apart in very different parts of the country so feel it would be prudent for us to dispose of one of the properties should the right opportunity arise. At present we are living in San Cristóbal de Las Casas which we normally do in winter spending summers at Lake Chapala. We will be returning to Lake Chapala in May.

I would not normally bring up this matter on a forum such as this but after reading your post it occurred to me that this may be the property for you. I don't know the rules of the Expat Forum in terms of our communicating with each other but invite you to communicate with me by private message if you care to stop by and have a look at the property when we return in May. We will be in Ajijic all summer.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Hound Dog - It does sound wonderful! It is the gardens and mature fruit trees that I want! I am not sure how to PM you on this site. Once, I figure it out, I'll PM you my email.  Or you can PM me with additional info.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As non-commercial entities, you may communicate as you have, but should confine further negotioations and personal details to Private Messages or e-mail.
Aschenputtel will have PM privileges after a few more posts, but I'm sure that Hound Dog has already sent a PM/Visitor Message with his e-mail and/or telephone information.
That part of Ajijic is very nice and quite near our old stomping grounds. Good luck to both of you and let the forum know the results; it is just another good use of this site.....getting folks together with useful information.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, RVGRINGO. I thought I was just completely missing it.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

aschenputtel said:


> Thanks, RVGRINGO. I thought I was just completely missing it.




ASCHENPUTTEL & RV:

I think I sent Aschenputtel a PM but got the notification that "BB Code E-Mail not allowed" and I have no idea what that means. Makes me feel kind of lame. What am I doing wrong? 

Let me know if you got my message.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Aschenputtel,
You may actually use the Visitor Message system by clicking on Hound Dog's name, opening the profile box and then the message option.......I think.

Hound Dog,
The system doesn't permit e-mail addresses or URLs without disguising them. For example:
Hounddog (at sign) yahoo (dot) com or something of that nature. Everyone seems to know how to correct it so that it will work. This prevents spammers and phishers from 'mining' the site and sending you endless spam. I know, that isn't your real address, but you get the idea.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Actually there wasn't a way as a visitor. Once I made a few more posts, then when I clicked on his name, it showed the drop down menu with the PM option. Before, it didn't even have that option...which is why I was considering myself to be inept. I did get it sent, though. THanks for the help.


----------

